# Schlechte Performance am PC: Warum haben Spiele Launch-Probleme? (Report)



## Peter Bathge (12. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Schlechte Performance am PC: Warum haben Spiele Launch-Probleme? (Report)* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Schlechte Performance am PC: Warum haben Spiele Launch-Probleme? (Report)


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2017)

Mal ehrlich: Manches ist durchaus nachvollziehbar. Aber manche Aussagen auch wiederum nicht: Highend-System mit Lowend-Grafikkarten als Fehleroption. Wieso ruckelt es dann bei Systemen mit einem Intel i7 6700K mit einer Geforce GTX 1070 und 16 oder gar 32 GB RAM oder hat eine maue Performance ?

Ich sehe das Problem nicht nur  bei dem Sektor der unterschiedlichen Hardware sondern auch beim Einsparwillen im Qualitäts/-Testbereich. Man will das Spiel zum Erbrechen noch im Fiskalquartal X releasen und daher Veröffentlichung mit Brechstange (die kommenden Patches werden das schon richten oder so in der Art und Weise). Diese Mentalität ist es die für diese mauen Releasezustände sorgt. Oder wir porten mal schnell einen PS4-Titel für den PC um die PC-Käufe noch mit abzugreifen ohne die PC-Fassung und -steuerung großartig zu optimieren. Patches werden die Performance schon richten.

Daß eine Firma mal sagt ok. Wir können den Termin X nicht halten und verschieben das Spiel bis es paßt, sorgen dafür bei einigen die nicht weiterdenken können oder wollen vielleicht für Unmut. Aber ich finde das mutig und auch vollkommen richtig, einen Titel zu verschieben, wenn die Qualität noch nicht stimmt. Weil das Endergebnis zählt. Aber das geschieht leider viel zu selten. Da lieber nimmt man den mauen Releasezustand hin und versucht den bröckligen Status mit Patches zu kitten.

Am liebsten wäre es mir wenn die Firmen vorab nichts großartig veröffentlichen und versprechen würden (dann gibts auch keinen sinnlosen Überhype und auch kein unter Druck setzen oder Angst haben, Erwartungen nicht erfüllen zu können) sondern vielleicht 1-2 Monate vor Release (wenn man ehrlich abschätzen kann, daß der Release sauber sein wird) sagen: Spiel XY kommt heraus. Punkt. Und ab da den Titel bewerben. Und nicht 4 oder 5 Jahre vor dem eigentlichen Release (Kickstarter wo es nicht anders geht mal außen vor gelassen). Aber das bleibt wohl ein Wunschtraum.


----------



## SnakeP (12. Februar 2017)

Also wenn ein kleiner Entwickler wie CD Projekt Red bei The Witcher 3 einen sauberen Release hinbekommt dann erwarte ich das auch von den großen Publishern im Geschäft.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2017)

Sag ich ja. Sicher ist TW3 nicht bugfrei. Weil es in gewissen Konstellationen schon zu Problemen kommen kann. Aber der Release ist so sauber wie möglich gewesen. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Titeln von großen Publishern.

Und eine solche Qualität wünschte ich mir bei jedem Titel.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2017)

SnakeP schrieb:


> Also wenn ein kleiner Entwickler wie CD Projekt Red bei The Witcher 3 einen sauberen Release hinbekommt dann erwarte ich das auch von den großen Publishern im Geschäft.



cd projekt ist nicht so klein, wie du offenbar meinst.


----------



## suggysug (12. Februar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Manches ist durchaus nachvollziehbar. Aber manche Aussagen auch wiederum nicht: Highend-System mit Lowend-Grafikkarten als Fehleroption. Wieso ruckelt es dann bei Systemen mit einem Intel i7 6700K mit einer Geforce GTX 1070 und 16 oder gar 32 GB RAM oder hat eine maue Performance ?
> 
> Ich sehe das Problem nicht nur  bei dem Sektor der unterschiedlichen Hardware sondern auch beim Einsparwillen im Qualitäts/-Testbereich. Man will das Spiel zum Erbrechen noch im Fiskalquartal X releasen und daher Veröffentlichung mit Brechstange (die kommenden Patches werden das schon richten oder so in der Art und Weise). Diese Mentalität ist es die für diese mauen Releasezustände sorgt. Oder wir porten mal schnell einen PS4-Titel für den PC um die PC-Käufe noch mit abzugreifen ohne die PC-Fassung und -steuerung großartig zu optimieren. Patches werden die Performance schon richten.
> 
> ...



Hengt auch damit ab ob die Portierung mancher Spiele erst auf Konsolen war.
Ich denke die große Individualität der Rechner macht es den Entwicklern die Arbeit schwer, ich glaube daher nicht das man das einem internen Zeitdruck zuschreiben kann.
Ich denke der Schlüssel bei den Gameproduzenten liegt in der Zusammenarbeit mit den Hardwareproduzenten, die in vielen  Spielen nicht intensiv genug war.



SnakeP schrieb:


> Also wenn ein kleiner Entwickler wie CD Projekt Red bei The Witcher 3 einen sauberen Release hinbekommt dann erwarte ich das auch von den großen Publishern im Geschäft.



Super Beispiel dafür wie intensiv CDPR mit Nvidia an Witcher 3 gearbeitet hat.


----------



## DerBloP (12. Februar 2017)

Ich sag mal so. Früher liefen Spiele auch nicht auf allen Rechner gut. ICh kann mich soagr an Zeiten errinern wo man für den nächsten Wing Commander und co einen neuen Rechner brauchte... 
Aber auch zu Zeiten von PS3 und co. da waren die Umsetzungen ja noch grausiger. Nur lag es damals halt daran dass die Konsolen schon Mehrkern-CPUs und eine ganz andere Architektur hatten. Der PC war zu den Zeiten noch von Core2duos bzw Core2Quads beherrscht. Da mußte man auch fast jedes Jahr zu einem großen Release von Multiplattform Titeln, mindestens die Graka wechseln oder zusätzlichen Ram kaufen.

Heute ist mMn das Gemecker groß, da die Konsolen eigtl über gleiche Hardware wie ein Low-Mid End Rechner verbaut hat, und darüber die gleiche Architektur aufweist. 
Und genau hier liegt das Haar in der Suppe. Spiele werden für diese Konsolen optimiert. Auf dem PC geht die Jagt nach der nächst besten Graka evtl auch CPU immer weiter. Nur leider bringt es ja nicht viel, denn viele Entwickler wissen um die Power der Hardware, und porten einfach ohne Rücksicht auf verluste. Natürlich spielt der Zeitdruck auch eine Rolle bzw. das gute Geld der Publisher. Aber hier sollte man dem PC einfach gerechter werden.
Bestes Beispiel, Quantum Break. Ein wundervolles Spiel, keine Frage. Aber wenn man eine GTX1080 brauch, um gerade mal in 1440p mit High einstellungen und gelockten 50Hz/FPS V-sync zocken kann, da verstehe ich die Wut vieler Gamer. Wenn man sagen wir mal zu Release des Games sich ne Neue GTX 970 ein Jahr vorher gekauft hat, und gerade mal auf Low/Mittel zocken konnte und evtl sogar nur mit 30FPS...


----------



## sho_xen (12. Februar 2017)

die im Artikel hochgelobte PC-Version von Mankind Divided habe ich nach einer Stunde vom Rechner gelöscht, da unspielbar. Fraps zeigte mir ca 50 FPS an, fühlte sich aber wie 30 an (Frametimes?), das Verhältnis von Hardware/Optik war nicht berauschend dafür. Dazu war die Maussteuerung vom Gefühl her auch unbrauchbar.

Wird Zeit, dass mehr Entwickler auf Vulkan in Kombination mit einer bewährten, skalierenden Engine setzen, vllt kommt man damit besser auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner.


----------



## DerBloP (12. Februar 2017)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ich denke die große Individualität der Rechner macht es den Entwicklern die Arbeit schwer,


Und genau das sind mMn Aussagen die überhaubt nicht mehr gelten.
Zum Beispiel gibt es ja für die verschiedene Hardware DirectX.
Früher mußte man schauen dass man für Leute Dx9,DX10 und dann sogar DX11 alles Kompatibel macht. Dann noch 32Bit oder 64Bit System.
Heute haben Multi titel kaum noch irgendeinen alten Support. Sie setzen einfach voraus DX11 und 64Bit und Fertig!
Zum Thema unterschiede in den Komponenten...naja ganz ehrlioch nutzt ein 4 Kerner vorangig auch nur seinen ersten Kern und dann kommen 2 und ganz abgeschieden 3 und 4 hinzu. Neue Engines sind zwar besser, aber sie können halt genau so mit 2 oder 8 kernern Skallieren. Da muß ein Entwickler nicht gerade Zaubern. Genau wie ob AMD oder NVIDIA Graka. Schaltet man entweder TressFX oder Hairworks ab, läufts relativ gleich auf beiden GPUs. Und dann müßen halt die Graka Hersteller schauen wie ihr Treiber ein Spiel anspricht.
Ergo du siehst, so viel müssen Entwickler auch nicht mehr auf die viel besprochene vielseitigkeit des PC eingehen. Das sind mMn nur ausreden.


----------



## sho_xen (12. Februar 2017)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Und genau das sind mMn Aussagen die überhaubt nicht mehr gelten.
> Zum Beispiel gibt es ja für die verschiedene Hardware DirectX.
> .



genau der Gedanke kam mir auch beim Lesen.. was ist mit DirectX? Ist es nicht genau deswegen gemacht worden um unterschiedliche Hardware unter einen Hut zu bekommen?


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Februar 2017)

Eigentlich ist es auf dem PC ganz einfach, es gibt Intel, NVidia und AMD CPUs und GPUs, das war es. Die CPUs sind sehr kompatibel miteinander (welches Spiel unterstützt denn heute wirklich 4 oder mehr Kerne), die Entwickler entscheiden also, ob sie 1 oder 2 Kerne nutzen wollen, die CPUs an sich funktionieren grundsätzlich gleich. Auch die Grafik ist grundsätzlich gleich, denn dafür ist DX / Open GL oder Vulkan zuständig, die Entwickler müssen nur entscheiden welche Schnittstelle sie nutzen wollen. Dann müssen sie entscheiden, wieviel RAM das Spiel minimal nutzen muss.

Probleme gibt es nur dann, wenn sie spezielle Features EINZELNER Hardwarekomponenten explizit nutzen wollen, etwa etwas, was nur eine NVidia Karte ab Generation X in Hardware beherrscht. Dann müssen die anderen das in Software nachbilden oder können es nicht darstellen. Das sind aber völlig hausgemachte Probleme der Entwickler. 

Ansonsten ist es EINZIG eine Geldfrage (das schließt Zeit mit ein). Gerade bei den großen Ubisoft Titeln wie Assassin's Creed sieht man das hervorragend, ein AC Unity kam mit Performanceproblemen und Bugs ohne Ende raus, heute, mit Version 1.7 (!) läuft das Spiel 1A. 

Gleiches Spiel bei den Time Warner Games, die interessieren sich nicht für PC, weil die Amis immer noch denken, dass da kaum was verkauft wird, also wird eine externe Firma mit dem Port beauftragt. Die kriegen dann 50.000 Dollar und zwei Wochen Zeit und dann muss das fertig sein.


----------



## USA911 (12. Februar 2017)

Fazit für mich: Spieler haben teils zu hohe Leistungserwartung an ihre Hardware und die Entwickler entscheiden selbst, wieviel Zeit/Geld sie für die Optimierung auf den verschiedensten PC-systemen verwenden möchten. Sprich, wir sollten bisserl auf die wahre leistung unseres Systems hören, aber trotzdem sollten/müssen die Entwickler nicht so geizig bei den System-Optimierungen sein!


----------



## LaggyNET (12. Februar 2017)

Danke für den ausführlichen Artikel. Aber da sind leider auch enorm viele Ausreden der Entwickler enthalten.

Der Punkt ist, wenn ein Titel als "schlecht optimiert" gilt oder allgemein Performanceprobleme hat, dann betrifft das in den allermeisten Fällen ALLE Hardwarekonfigurationen.

Klar mag es sein, dass das Spiel dann auf einer nagelneuen GTX 1080 + i7 flüssig läuft und "keine Probleme" verursacht. Wenn aber in 1080p nur knapp 60 FPS drin sind, dann ist das auch für diese Hardwarekonfiguration, je nach erzielter Grafikqualität ein absolut unterirdischer Wert, selbst wenn die Performance absolut betrachtet vollkommen in Ordnung ist. Hier muss man immer relativieren.

Die Aussage, dass man also nicht alle Konfigurationen testen kann ist in der Praxis Unsinn. Selbst auf der stärksten verfügbaren Hardware kann ich Probleme ausmachen, wenn ich ein wenig Ahnung von den Leistungsabstufungen der Hardware habe und das Performancebild auch ordentlich Monitore. Wenn ich sehe, dass ein Spiel auf einer HighEnd config 6-7 GB VRAM belegt und in 1080p knapp an den 60 FPS kratzt, dann weiß ich trotz guter performance, dass ich hier wohl dringend optimieren sollte. Genauso wenn die CPU-Auslastung auf nem aktuellen i7 ungewöhnlich hoch ist usw. Hier muss der Entwickler eben einschätzen können, ob die enthaltenen grafischen Verbesserungen solche Anforderungen rechtfertigen dürfen. Und wenn ja, muss das auch irgendwie kommuniziert werden, wenn es nicht offensichtlich ist. Viele Spiele machend das ja mittlerweile in einem erweiterten Grafikmenü, wie z.B. bei GTA5 die Advanced Settings.


Dazu kommt die Optimierung für PC. Nicht die Optimierung für PC ist das Problem, sondern das Problem sind die Konsolen. Wenn alles fest vorgegeben ist, dann muss der Entwickler nicht auf Skalierbarkeit achten, sondern kann "schlampig" sein und am Ende einfach soweit nachoptimieren, und pfuschen, bis es auf der Konsole irgendwie halbwegs sauber läuft. Wenn man das Spiel dann auf schnellerer Hardware laufen lässt, dann skaliert das Spiel aber nicht mehr sauber, weil man geschlampt hat.

Skalierbarkeit ist nun mal das Stichwort. Würde man sich hier von Anfang an mehr Gedanken machen, könnte man sicherlich 50% der Zeit, die man in einen PC Port steckt einsparen und hätte am Ende viel weniger Probleme.
Aber die Entwickler werdens schon noch lernen. Mit PS4 Pro und spätestens mit Xbox Scorpio sind die Entwickler gezwungen, von Anfang an auf bessere Skalierbarkeit zu achten.



In einigen Punkten haben die Entwickler aber auch recht. Man erwartet generell etwas zu viel vom PC. Eine sehr häufig verbaute GTX 970 z.B. ist idr. nur 2-3 mal so schnell wie eine PS4. Man erwartet aber 60 FPS + bessere Grafik.
Alleine für 60 FPS braucht man den Faktor 2 an Leistung. Will man dann auch noch mit High oder Ultra Spielen, ist man direkt bei 3, wenn nicht 4-facher Leistung die notwendig ist, teils sogar noch mehr (Watch Dogs 2 zwingt praktisch jede Grafikkarte in die Knie, wenn man will). Höhere Auflösungen hab ich noch nichtmal erwähnt. Alleine 1440p bietet 78% mehr Pixel als 1080p. Wo will man die Leistung hernehmen, wenn aktuelle Hardware nur um den Faktor 2-3 bzw. 4-5 bei absoluten HighEnd configs (ohne DualGPU) schneller ist, als eine Konsole. Die Leistung ist mit entsprechenden Settings schneller "verbraucht", als man schauen kann...

Hier sollten sich einige immer auch bewusst sein, was sie von ihrer Hardware verlangen und grundsätzlich immer mit Konsolen vergleichen. Nimmt man 1080p, medium Settings und 30 FPS als Ziel, sieht man, dass das Game selbst auf ner 100€ Karte "gut" läuft. So schlecht ist die Optimierung als meist doch nicht.... Rein objektiv betrachtet laufen Konsolenspiele generell sehr, sehr viel schlechter, als auf den meisten Gaming PCs. Trotzdem kommt das Gemecker meist nur aus dem PC-lager. Der Grund ist eben, dass man meist mit zweierlei Maß misst, was ja auch im Artikel schon angedeutet wurde mit dem 30 vs 60 FPS Vergleich.


Aber alles in allem toller Artikel, der auch mal die Sicht der Entwickler zeigt.


----------



## 1xok (12. Februar 2017)

Als Linux-only Gamer musste ich bei dem Artikel ja schon mehrfach schmunzeln. Man, was seid ihr Windows-Gamer nur für Weicheier. 

Unter Linux gibt es diese wunderschönen Paradoxien. Das Game, das derzeit unter Linux am besten läuft, heißt: Doom 2016, kommt von Bethesda und ist offiziell überhaupt nicht für Linux erschienen.

Das Beispiel zeigt aber auch wie viel Power in offenen und systemunabhängigen Standards liegt. Da braucht es dann quasi gar keine Portierung mehr.  Unter Linux reicht ein dünner Layer wie Wine, um Doom perfekt laufen zu lassen. Man verliert 3-4 FPS, was bei meiner GTX 970 schlicht irrelevant ist. 

Die miese Performance der Ports rührt ja daher, dass Spiele von einer proprietären Plattform (PlayStation/GNM(X) ) auf eine andere  proprietäre Plattform (Windows/DirectX) umgesetzt werden müssen. Wenn das wegfiele, dann liefen die meisten Spiele auch überall gleich gut. 

Vor diesem Hintergrund finde ich das Engagement von AMD sehr positiv. Und hier kommt das nächste Paradoxon: Obwohl der freie MESA-Treiber gerade mit riesen Schritten aufholt, ist


----------



## 1xok (12. Februar 2017)

Sorry, man kann nicht editieren und ich habs versehentlich abgeschickt. ;P

Also:

Obwohl der freie MESA-Treiber gerade mit riesen Schritten aufholt, ist der proprietäre Nvidia-Treiber unter Linux immer noch um längen besser, da AMD halt lange geschlafen hat.  Das führt zu der absurden Situation, dass man als Linux-Gamer eigentlich immer auf Nvidia-Karten setzt, obwohl es für die keinen akzeptablen quelloffenen Treiber gibt. Glücklicherweise wird sich dafür jetzt wohl bald durch AMD  eine Alternative bieten. Auch wenn die Nvidia-Treiber sehr gut sind, so sind sie doch proprietär und damit grundsätzlich abzulehnen. Es schadet am Ende. 

Ich hoffe, dass sich die Erkenntnisse, die wir Linux-Nutzer die letzten 20 Jahre gesammelt haben, auch irgendwann in der übrigen Szene durchsetzen. Ihr werdet mit geschlossenen Standards und Systemen am Ende immer draufzahlen. Das wird nie vernünftig laufen. Ist einfach so.  Die Spiele werden damit auch noch in 50 Jahren und nach der Einführung von Quantencomputern ruckeln.  Das Problem von geschlossenen Systemen ist ein soziologisches, das man technisch unmöglich lösen kann. Erst offene Standards wie Vulkan werden hier eine grundsätzliche Verbesserung bewirken.


----------



## DerBloP (12. Februar 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Sorry, man kann nicht editieren und ich habs versehentlich abgeschickt. ;P


Klar kann man editieren.
Einfach unten auf Alle Kommentare klicken, dann kommst du ins Forum...
dort kannst du deinen Beitrag Editieren, und auch viele weitere Sachen machen, wie Bilder usw einfügen....und per auf Erweitert klicken, noch mehr...


----------



## restX3 (12. Februar 2017)

Viele unterschiedliche Systeme am PC lasse ich nicht gelten. Darum ist DirectX da eine gemeinsame API. Den Rest regelt man mit Grafikeinstellungen.
Wie das richtig geht haben CD Projekt mit The Witcher 3 gezeigt oder auch Rockstar Games mit GTA V. Beides sehr gute PC Ports.
Das man immer dann auf Programmierer rumhackt finde ich auch falsch. Die stehen unter Zeitdruck.
Keine Spiele zu Release kaufen Problem gelöst. Spart Geld und Nerven.


----------



## Y0SHi (12. Februar 2017)

das haben viele spiele auch auf meiner ps4.
zum teil sind die day one sogar unspielbar.

1) tomb raider definitive edition: ps4 bug (savegame)
2) rise of the tomb raider: ps4/x1 bug (enormer input-lag)

habe bei beiden titel monate warten müssen, bis ich mir die zulegen konnte.

kaufe nie wieder auch nur irgendein game zu relase.



> Beides sehr gute PC Ports.



rise of the tomb raider läuft am pc auch wesentlich besser als auf der x1/ps4, vor allem gab es am pc auch keinen input-lag bug.
der besteht auf der x1/ps4 nämlich trotz patch weiterhin, wurde nur ein wenig verbessert.
rise of the tomb raider fühlt sich auf der konsole total zäh an. 
zum glück kann man die schrott-konsolenversion wieder verkaufen.

und GTA V ist auf der ps4 ohne SSHD/SSD unerträglich, lädt bis zu 3 minuten.
selbige gilt für DOOM. da hab ich den neuesten patch drauf für die PS4 und das teil ist nur am laden.
in doom stirbt man durchaus öfters  und die ladezeit geht gar nicht.

ansonsten ist die performanz von doom auf der ps4 super! also doom läuft echt mit nahezu soliden 1080p/60fps und es lässt sich mit dem dualschock auch ganz gut zocken.

dieses "gejammere" am pc ist lachhaft... da es auf den konsolen noch schlimmer aussieht 
einziger vorteil der ps4 (habe die slim), ist halt, dass man die games wieder verkaufen kann.



> Aber auch zu Zeiten von PS3 und co. da waren die Umsetzungen ja noch  grausiger. Nur lag es damals halt daran dass die Konsolen schon  Mehrkern-CPUs und eine ganz andere Architektur hatten. Der PC war zu den  Zeiten noch von Core2duos bzw Core2Quads beherrscht. Da mußte man auch  fast jedes Jahr zu einem großen Release von Multiplattform Titeln,  mindestens die Graka wechseln oder zusätzlichen Ram kaufen.



vor allem far cry 3 war auf der ps3 ein traum. lief nahezu durchgehend mit weniger als 20 fps.
echt toll!
zur damaligen zeit bekam man insbesondere für die ps3 nur technisch grauenhafte multiplattform-titel.
die liefen alle wie der letzte rotz auf der ps3.
damals habe ich im urlaub einen shooter (irgendwas mit honor) auf der x360 gespielt. das fühlte sich an wie wenn da irgendwer einen framelimiter bei 10 fps reingehauen hätte. hatte einen enormen jojo-effekt. da sprangen die frames um geschätzte 30 rauf und runter.

die ps4 und pro sind seit langer zeit mal wieder die ersten halbwegs brauchbaren konsolen.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Februar 2017)

restX3 schrieb:


> Viele unterschiedliche Systeme am PC lasse ich nicht gelten. Darum ist DirectX da eine gemeinsame API. Den Rest regelt man mit Grafikeinstellungen.


Eben nicht.
Eigentlich ist hierfür DirectX da, aber auch OpenGL und Vulkan.

Das Problem sind nicht die standardisierten APIs sondern eher die proprietären erweiterte APIs, die zusätzlich in den Engines verwendet werden, wie z.B. Gameworks, Hairworks und viele weitere "Optimierungen" die vorallem Nvidia in den Spielemarkt drückt und deren Code geschlossen ist (darunter eben DirectX und OpenGL "Optimierungen" durch Nvidia die unter der Haube laufen und proprietär sind, spricht, ohne öffentlicher Sourcecode).
Würden sich die Grafikkartenhersteller mit ihren Eigenentwicklungen zurückhalten (egal ob AMD oder Nvidia, wobei Nvidia hier deutlich mehr "zu bieten" hat - im negativen Sinn) und sich an Standards halten, würde das Problem garnicht so stark ausarten.

Hier liegt diesmal eben nicht das Problem an der gemeinsamen API DirectX, sondern an den "abarten" - auch "dirty" Workarounds - die noch eingepflegt werden, wodurch diese mit dem original "DirectX" weniger zu tun haben.
Das wäre als würdest du zu deiner Sprache noch etliche Zusatzwörter selbst erfinden und bestehende ersetzen. Da würde man dich dann auch nur noch schwer verstehen und hat mit "dem Standard" wenig zu tun.



1xok schrieb:


> Obwohl der freie MESA-Treiber gerade mit riesen  Schritten aufholt, ist der proprietäre Nvidia-Treiber unter Linux immer  noch um längen besser, da AMD halt lange geschlafen hat.  Das führt zu  der absurden Situation, dass man als Linux-Gamer eigentlich immer auf  Nvidia-Karten setzt, obwohl es für die keinen akzeptablen quelloffenen  Treiber gibt. Glücklicherweise wird sich dafür jetzt wohl bald durch AMD   eine Alternative bieten. Auch wenn die Nvidia-Treiber sehr gut sind,  so sind sie doch proprietär und damit grundsätzlich abzulehnen. Es  schadet am Ende.


Gerade AMD braucht sich unter Linux mit dem freien Treiber nicht vor Nvidias proprietären Treiber verstecken zumal dieser immer stärker verbessert wird.
Das manche Linuxer sich trotzdem Nvidia Karten kaufen ist mMn ein komplett falsches Signal, da du hier eben den "proprietären Treiber" von Nvidia unterstützt statt einen offenen Standard/Treiber.
Für Windows Gamer ist dieser Umstand dann doch eher egal.


----------



## Flyolaf (12. Februar 2017)

In den letzten Jahren gab es viele Konsolen Ports die mehr als schlecht waren. Der PC war mal die Plattform wo spiele bis zum äußerstem ausgereist wurden. Heute sind es die schlappen Konsolen, die das Tempo vorgeben. Erinnert mich daran, als ich noch damals mit Modem gespielt habe. Ich hatte ein 56k Modem und die anderen mit, dem ich spielte, hatten ein 14k Modem was passierte man wurde runter gedrosselt angepasst wie man so schön sagt. Genau das passiert jetzt wieder mit uns PC Gamer! Was nutzt einen die beste Hardware, wen man sie in Spiele nicht richtig ausreizen kann. Ich hoffe das sich das mal wieder ändern wird.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Februar 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass sich die Erkenntnisse, die wir Linux-Nutzer die letzten 20 Jahre gesammelt haben, auch irgendwann in der übrigen Szene durchsetzen. Ihr werdet mit geschlossenen Standards und Systemen am Ende immer draufzahlen. Das wird nie vernünftig laufen. Ist einfach so.  Die Spiele werden damit auch noch in 50 Jahren und nach der Einführung von Quantencomputern ruckeln.  Das Problem von geschlossenen Systemen ist ein soziologisches, das man technisch unmöglich lösen kann. Erst offene Standards wie Vulkan werden hier eine grundsätzliche Verbesserung bewirken.



Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall, in sich geschlossene Systeme sind effektiver zu programmieren und für die Hersteller einfacher zu nutzen. Es gibt eben nicht ein Linux sondern es gibt einen Linux Kern und 1000 verschiedene Desktopsysteme, die drauf aufsetzen. 
Sicher ist es auch eine Treiberfrage aber gerade die 3D Spiele laufen auf Linux, so zeigen eigentlich alle Tests, 20 bis 50 Prozent LANGSAMER. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Die Gegenbeispiele die gerne angebracht werden haben einen Haken, Titel wie Metro 2033 laufen dann unter Linux nämlich nur mit der Grafikqualität von DX9, sehen also optisch schlechter aus.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Eben nicht.
> Eigentlich ist hierfür DirectX da, aber auch OpenGL und Vulkan.
> 
> Das Problem sind nicht die standardisierten APIs sondern eher die proprietären erweiterte APIs, die zusätzlich in den Engines verwendet werden, wie z.B. Gameworks, Hairworks und viele weitere "Optimierungen" die vorallem Nvidia in den Spielemarkt drückt und deren Code geschlossen ist (darunter eben DirectX und OpenGL "Optimierungen" durch Nvidia die unter der Haube laufen und proprietär sind, spricht, ohne öffentlicher Sourcecode).
> ...


Das führte ich ja auch schon an. Allerdings zwingt ja niemand die Spieleprogrammierer diese Einzelfeatures zu nutzen, wenn sie es tun, dann ja auf eigene Kappe, bzw. weil sie von NVidia oder AMD dafür unterstützt werden (mit Geld). Das ist dann letztlich ihr hausgemachtes Problem.


----------



## Batze (12. Februar 2017)

SnakeP schrieb:


> Also wenn ein kleiner Entwickler wie CD Projekt Red bei The Witcher 3 einen sauberen Release hinbekommt dann erwarte ich das auch von den großen Publishern im Geschäft.


Sorry, aber der Launch von TW 3 war alles andere als sauber. Das einzig saubere an dem ganzen war der Hype, auch selbst vom Studio iniziert und generiert.
Richtig Flott lief das Spiel auch erst nach zig Patches.
Viele, sehr viele fallen leider auf die Eigenwerbung von CDP rein. Besser als andere sind sie auch nicht, rein weg vom Spiel mal abgesehen natürlich, da kann man immer anderer Meinung sein ob es einem gefällt.
Und wie Bonkic schon sagt, so klein ist das Studio gar nicht.


----------



## Batze (12. Februar 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Sorry, man kann nicht editieren und ich habs versehentlich abgeschickt. ;P
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


Komisch dann nur das unter Linux nun wirklich nichts wirklich flüssig läuft. Schon komisch, oder?
Und das Linux in 20 Jahren es nicht geschafft hat Windows und auch Apple zu überholen, alles schon sehr merkwürdig wenn es denn so toll wäre, oder?


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Februar 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Komisch dann nur das unter Linux nun wirklich nichts wirklich flüssig läuft. Schon komisch, oder?


Das Spiele unter Linux etwas weniger FPS bieten stimmt, aber nicht das diese nicht flüssig laufen. Wobei, liegt wohl eher an deinem Unwissen, oder?
Passiert eben wenn man nur nachplappert. Ist eben einfacher, statt sich mal selbst damit zu befassen, oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Februar 2017)

Liegt sicher auch daran, dass die Verbraucher sich zu viel einfach gefallen lassen (man kann ja alles patchen). Es ist nicht ok, wenn ein Spiel erst fertig entwickelt wird, während die DVDs schon im Presswerk sind und man dann zig Patches runterladen muss, damit es richtig läuft. Man zahlt ja auch nicht auf Raten.

Ich persönlich habe daraus gelernt, und kaufe Spiele frühestens ein halbes Jahr nach Release.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Februar 2017)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Eher komisch das du solchen Unsinn in die Welt setzt. Wobei, liegt wohl eher an deinem Unwissen.


Nein, er hat völlig Recht. Linux ist auf dem Desktop ziemlich tot. Sie haben es bisher nicht geschafft und aktuell stehen gerade große Veränderungen an, wo Mobilsysteme und Desktops immer stärker verschmelzen, was automatischen Datenaustausch zwischen den Systemen erfordert etc. Das können nur große Firmen leisten und da werden die üblichen Linux Distributoren weiter und weiter in den Hintergrund rücken. 

Linux hat ja in erster Linie das Problem, das Firmen wie Ubuntu, Suse etc. immer nur halbherzig an die Sache rangehen. Halt immer den Standardkrams nehmen statt ein eigenständiges System auf dem Linux Kernel aufzubauen, dass dann auch wirklich mal rund läuft, weil es in sich geschlossen und nicht zusammengestückelt ist. Wie etwa Google das bei Android gemacht hat. 

Ich erinnere mich gut, wie Ubuntu damals als die Revolution angekündigt wurde und wie enttäuscht ich war, als es erschien. Von den großen Ankündigungen ist NICHTS geblieben, weil sie eben auch nur Gnome, KDE, das X Window System usw. usf genutzt haben. Eben um ja die Linux und Open Source und Freiheitskämpfer nicht zu vergrätzen, denen größtmögliche Freiheit und das eigene Frickeln über alles geht. Was aber eben dafür sorgt, dass diese Systeme für normale Anwender praktisch unbrauchbar sind. 

Aktuell gibt es auf dem Desktop Windows, Mac OS, Chrome und bald noch wahrscheinlich was neues von Google neben Linux. Selbst Chrome, das nichts weiter ist als ein Browser in dem Webanwendungen laufen hat inzwischen mehr Marktanteil als Linux, und dessen Anteil sinkt nach einem Hoch von beinahe "stolzen" 3 Prozent vor ca. vier Jahren immer weiter.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ....


Wo habe ich da etwas dazu geschrieben? Wäre toll wenn du dich auf das beziehen würdest, worauf ich mich beziehe (was ich zitiert habe), wenn du mich schon zitierst und nicht auf das, worauf ich *garnicht* geantwortet habe.


----------



## Batze (12. Februar 2017)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Das Spiele unter Linux etwas weniger FPS bieten stimmt, aber nicht das diese nicht flüssig laufen. Wobei, liegt wohl eher an deinem Unwissen, oder?
> Passiert eben wenn man nur nachplappert. Ist eben einfacher, statt sich mal selbst damit zu befassen, oder?
> 
> 
> ...


Och ich weiß nicht. Habe hier noch ein Original Unix wo sich die meisten wohl die Zähne ausbeißen würden um das zu installieren, und Linux hatte ich schon installiert (vor allem als Web Server)da haben die meisten hier noch in ihre Windeln geschissen oder waren noch nicht mal geboren.
Also will jetzt nicht sagen ich bin der Linux Profi, auf keinen Fall, aber Unwissend  was das Gesamte angeht bestimmt nicht. Ich beobachte das alles schon von Anfang an.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Februar 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Och ich weiß nicht. Habe hier noch ein Original Unix wo sich die meisten wohl die Zähne ausbeißen würden um das zu installieren, und Linux hatte ich schon installiert (vor allem als Web Server)da haben die meisten hier noch in ihre Windeln geschissen oder waren noch nicht mal geboren.
> Also will jetzt nicht sagen ich bin der Linux Profi, auf keinen Fall, aber Unwissend  was das Gesamte angeht bestimmt nicht. Ich beobachte das alles schon von Anfang an.


LOL. Das wäre genauso als würde ich schreiben das Windows 10 Bluescreens am laufenden Band produziert wie Windows 95 oder 98. Die Welt hat sich in der Zwischenzeit weiter gedreht. Das dein Wissen schon etliche Jahre alt ist, ist in der schnelllebigen IT Welt nichts mehr Wert. Vermutlich hantierst du auch noch mit ISA Karten an deinem aktuellen PC?

Ich selbst setze Windows 10 ein, ein Mitstudent schwört allerdings auf Linux und er zockt auch häufig, eben die Spiele unter Steam die für Linux verfügbar sind. Aber das angeblich


> Komisch dann nur das unter Linux nun wirklich nichts wirklich flüssig läuft. Schon komisch, oder?


stimmt auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Batze (12. Februar 2017)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> LOL. Das wäre genauso als würde ich schreiben das Windows 10 Bluescreens am laufenden Band produziert wie Windows 95 oder 98. Die Welt hat sich in der Zwischenzeit weiter gedreht. Das dein Wissen schon etliche Jahre alt ist, ist in der schnelllebigen IT Welt nichts mehr Wert. Vermutlich hantierst du auch noch mit ISA Karten an deinem aktuellen PC?


Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben das ich mich mit aktuellem nicht mehr befasse?


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Februar 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben das ich mich mit aktuellem nicht mehr befasse?


Du behauptet das "nichts wirklich flüssig läuft" was eben nicht wahr ist.


----------



## Batze (12. Februar 2017)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Du behauptet das "nichts wirklich flüssig läuft" was eben nicht wahr ist.


Ok, da gebe ich dir recht, war natürlich überspitzt ausgedrückt. Kommt immer darauf an was man gerade macht und welche vergleiche man zieht.


----------



## CryPosthuman (12. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das führte ich ja auch schon an. Allerdings zwingt ja niemand die Spieleprogrammierer diese Einzelfeatures zu nutzen, wenn sie es tun, dann ja auf eigene Kappe, bzw. weil sie von NVidia oder AMD dafür unterstützt werden (mit Geld). Das ist dann letztlich ihr hausgemachtes Problem.



Das ist einer der größten Mythen die es in dem Bereich gibt:
Erstmal fließt, wenn man sich an Nvidia für Gameworks oder AMD für Gaming Evolved (oder ähnliches) meldet, NIE Geld zum Entwickler!!!
Der Entwickler kauft sich in das GPU-Herstellerprogramm rein und bekommt dafür Support (Man-Power) und Plattform-Zugriff.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Februar 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Das ist einer der größten Mythen die es in dem Bereich gibt:
> Erstmal fließt, wenn man sich an Nvidia für Gameworks oder AMD für Gaming Evolved (oder ähnliches) meldet, NIE Geld zum Entwickler!!!
> Der Entwickler kauft sich in das GPU-Herstellerprogramm rein und bekommt dafür Support (Man-Power) und Plattform-Zugriff.



Wie rum das letztlich läuft spielt eigentlich keine Rolle. Fakt ist, es ist eine gewollte Entscheidung auf Spezialfeatures zu setzen, die nur von einem Bruchteil der Hardware unterstützt wird. Wenn das Spiel dann auf anderer Hardware nicht gut läuft ist das damit automatisch einzig die Schuld - undzwar absichtlich selbst verursacht - vom Entwickler. Und der hat entsprechend dann die Schelte auch selbst verdient.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich da etwas dazu geschrieben? Wäre  toll wenn du dich auf das beziehen würdest, worauf ich mich beziehe (was  ich zitiert habe), wenn du mich schon zitierst und nicht auf das,  worauf ich *garnicht* geantwortet habe.


Sorry, du hast den Beitrag geändert, aber eben nachdem ich einen Teil zitiert hatte.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (13. Februar 2017)

Nur mal so ein Spiel das auf Max settings in FuLL HD läuft und nur 20-25 FPS an zeigt ..... als wenn es gar nicht gedacht war das mit einer Best on Market Grafikkarte Flüssig Spielen zu können ohne Ruckler . Für mich fängt ab da die grenze an schlecht Programmiert oder das Team hat nicht das nötige können für das Spiel was erscheinen soll . Nicht jede Firma hat die Besten unter denn Besten in ihrerer Firma da gibt es weit bessere Programmierer als die Maße die so naja ihren Job halbwegs so macht . Kurz gesagt Leute mit Talent und können und einheitsbrei Skill . Das sieht man auch in vielen anderen Berufen . Es gibt Leute die Schweißen nähte wie die Weltmeister und welche die bissel was zusammen backen können .


----------



## Tori1 (13. Februar 2017)

Naja wenns halt lagt oder bugt hab ich Verständnis das ist kanns halt geben niemand ist perfekt und mir ist es auch egal ob meine Hardware schuld ist oder der Entwickler irgendwo wird der Fehler schon liegen und kann gefixt werden. Ich habe da einen hohe Toleranzgrenze

Aber wenns keinen Spass macht dann hab ich absolut kein Verständnis, denn das kann man steuern.

Als Besipiel Venetica: Handwerklich echt schlimm von Systemabstürzen, ruckeln bis zu Standbilder und Savegame-selbstzerstörung war alles dabei. 
Ich hab 4x Versucht durchzuspielen auf 3 verschiedenen Systemen was mir erst letztes Jahr gelungen ist. 
Aber die Protagonistin konnte meinen Beschützerinstinkt wecken, so das ich ihr irgendwie einfach helfen musste


----------



## DeathMD (13. Februar 2017)

Eine Abkehr vom Gehype würde der Branche ganz gut tun, denn das sorgt im  schlimmsten Fall für noch höhere Enttäuschungen und Unmut in der  Community. Monate vor Release geht die Selbstbeweihräucherung los, es  wird nur so mit Superlativen um sich geworfen, um am Ende festzustellen,  dass das Spiel nicht wie in den Trailern aussieht und sich keine der  Superlativen als gerechtfertigt erweist. Spart euch das Geld für  irgendwelche technisch aufgeblasenen Fake-Trailer, spart euch das Geld  für PR-Floskeln und Werbeflächen in der Größe eines Hochhauses und  steckt es in die Entwicklung des Spiels. Investiert in gute Stories,  durchdachtes Gameplay und Qualitätssicherung anstatt in heiße Luft.

Ich  lass mich vl. einmal vom Marketing über den Tisch ziehen, evtl.  funktioniert es auch ein zweites Mal aber spätestens dann ist Schluss  und ich kaufe für lange Zeit von diesen Studios/Publishern nichts mehr.  Ist das Vertrauen einmal zerstört, kehrt es nicht so schnell zurück. In  Zeiten von Shitstorms wandeln die Publisher daher auf einem sehr  schmalen Grad. Daher würde ich mich wieder auf die Spiele konzentrieren  und nicht auf die Hypegenerierung. Selbst der größte Naivling bemerkt  irgendwann, dass von schön verpackter heißer Luft am Ende nichts übrig  bleibt und so wird ein Jahr auf einen Sale gewartet, um das fertig  gepatchte und nun in vollem Umfang erhältliche Spiel zu genießen. Daraus  wird zwar gerne ein Strick gedreht und uns vorgeworfen, wir wären nur  ein geiziger Haufen von Raubkopierern. Wie kann es dann aber sein, dass  nicht existente Träumereien ala Star Citizen Millionen einnehmen?

Ein  typischer Fall einer nicht verstandenen Ursache-Wirkungs-Beziehung und einem deshalb falsch gezogenen Schluss. Wir geben durchaus gerne Geld aus, wenn wir uns wieder ernst genommen fühlen. Serviert ihr uns nur lieblose Ports von noch liebloseren Spielen, bleibt am Ende eben wenig Verständnis, warum man sich das Spiel vorbestellen oder zu Release kaufen sollte und dazu auch noch einen Season Pass erwerben soll.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2017)

@ DeathMD:

Aber es ist ja leider immer so, dass Early Access und gehypte Titel sehr viel Geld einnehmen, obwohl über die Qualität nichts bekannt ist. Bestes Beispiel ist doch No Man's Sky, das war als 20 Euro Downloadtitel angekündigt und hat dann mit einmal so einen Hype generiert, dass Sony sich halt gedacht hat, na gut, verkaufen wir das eben zum Vollpreis. Und die Leute haben sich da ja Dinge reinfantasiert, was das Spiel angeblich bieten können sollte, wo ich mir so oder so immer nur an den Kopf gefasst habe. Am Ende ist es genau das geworden, was ich mir von der ersten Demonstration erwartet habe. Nur die Leute haben sich halt irgendwie alle blenden lassen, einigen hat es dann auch gefallen, viele waren aber auch enttäuscht und haben sich betrogen gefühlt. Ob diese Leute dann beim nächsten Hype vorsichtiger sind? Keine Ahnung, vielleicht springen sie auch wieder auf den Zug auf ...

Ich weiß nicht, ob das daran liegt, dass die Leute keine Ahnung vom Gaming haben oder woher diese Hypes immer kommen. Aber sie sind nun einmal für die Hersteller extrem lohnend. Also wäre es aus Publisher Sicht dumm darauf zu verzichten.


----------



## DeathMD (13. Februar 2017)

No Man's Sky war irgendwie ein Sonderfall. Da wurde in die schwammigen Aussagen teilweise so viel hinein interpretiert... mich hat es gewundert, dass so mancher Spieler nicht enttäuscht war, weil es am Ende kein Arcade Racer war.  Bei No Man's Sky wurde vieles wohl auch erst im letzten Moment über den Haufen geworfen. Auf den Retail Packungen war ja sogar noch ein Multiplayer Icon aufgedruckt, das dann mit einem Aufkleber überdeckt wurde.

Ich wollte den Publishern auch nicht absprechen, den Hype zu nutzen um mehr Einnahmen zu generieren. Zuerst sollte man sich allerdings auf die Entwicklung eines guten Spieles konzentrieren und dann auf die Generierung des Hypes drumherum und nicht umgekehrt. 

So richtig hypen funktioniert glaube ich nur, solange man noch relativ jung ist. Ich verspüre diesen Drang nicht mehr, ein Spiel unbedingt zu Release zu spielen, zumindest kommt es nur noch sehr selten vor. Von Trailern etc. lässt man sich auch nicht mehr so leicht blenden, wie in jungen Jahren. Bei mir war das letzte Spiel Kerbal Space Program. Das musste ich nach der Demo sofort haben und hab es mir noch im Early Access geholt.


----------



## 1xok (13. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall, in sich geschlossene Systeme sind effektiver zu programmieren und für die Hersteller einfacher zu nutzen.



Ja, für die Hersteller dieser geschlossenen Systeme. Nur sie haben Einblick in den Quellcode. Alle anderen haben das Nachsehen und müssen um Informationen und Anpassungen betteln. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es gibt eben nicht ein Linux sondern es gibt einen Linux Kern und 1000 verschiedene Desktopsysteme, die drauf aufsetzen.



Ich denke, ich verstehe, was Du meinst. Aber bedenke: Es gibt nur ein SteamOS und genau dafür entwickeln die Hersteller. SteamOS läuft wiederum in seiner eigenen Umgebung, mit seinen eigenen Bibliotheken. Unter welcher Linux-Distribution es das tut, ist im Prinzip egal. Du installierst Dir Deinen Steamclient aus Deinem Paketsystem und bist fertig. Noch einfacher als unter Windows. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sicher ist es auch eine Treiberfrage aber gerade die 3D Spiele laufen auf Linux, so zeigen eigentlich alle Tests, 20 bis 50 Prozent LANGSAMER. Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Die Gegenbeispiele die gerne angebracht werden haben einen Haken, Titel wie Metro 2033 laufen dann unter Linux nämlich nur mit der Grafikqualität von DX9, sehen also optisch schlechter aus.



Metro hat so seine Probleme und läuft unter Linux nicht annähernd  so performant wie unter Windows.  Ich spiele es gerade in meinem Twitch-Stream. Der Grund für die schlechte Performance ist aber ganz einfach der, dass es sich um eine Portierung von DirectX auf OpenGL handelt, die wie die meisten dieser Portierungen vermutlich unter Zeitdruck und mit geringem Budget entstanden ist. Wenn Du den gleichen Aufwand in eine OpenGL-Version eines Spieles steckst, dann kann die natürlich locker mit DirectX mithalten. Valve hat das in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach bewiesen.   

Ich habe hier mal 10 Minuten Doom 2016 Gameplay von meiner Liniux-Maschine: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNI-DQDwIQ0

Ich spiele in den höchsten Einstellungen, die mit einer GTX 970 möglich sind. Begrenzung ist da eher durch den Speicher gegeben, so dass ich die Texturen nicht auf Nightmare setzen kann. Davon ab ist meine Karte durch Doom nicht mal gefordert und rendert das Spiel permanent mit deutlich über 100 FPS. (Natürlich nutze ich VSync und begrenze das auf sinnvolle 60 FPS.) 

Erkennst Du einen Unterschied zur Windows-Version?  Nein? Kein Wunder, denn das Spiel läuft unter Linux über den identischen Vulkan-Renderpfad wie unter Windows und sieht daher auch auf beiden Systemen gleich aus. Einzig der Wine-Layer kostet mich unter Linux ein paar wenige FPS, denn Doom 2016 wurde noch nicht einmal nach Linux portiert. Trotzdem läuft es  nach dem Wegfall von Denuvo unter Linux fast genauso schnell wie unter Windows. Wohlgemerkt OHNE Portierung. 

Das vermittelt Dir vielleicht einen Eindruck von der Mächtigkeit und den Möglichkeiten herstellerunabhängiger APIs. Das wird sich schließlich durchsetzen, weil es  einfach wesentlich effizienter ist als ein Spiel zwischen verschiedenen proprietären Renderpfaden hin und her zu konvertieren. Natürlich wollen sich Sony, Microsoft und Apple weiterhin gerne abschotten. Nur die Publisher spielen da irgendwann nicht mehr mit, weil es für sie einfach richtig teuer und aufwendig ist, die Arbeit immer doppelt und dreifach zu machen. Apple bekommt das jetzt schon zu spüren, denn wichtige Portierungen wie Deus:Ex, TW: Warhammer, Hitman oder DiRT Rally erscheinen inzwischen zuerst für Linux und irgendwann später vielleicht mal für MacOS, wenn Apple mit seiner Metal-API soweit ist. Für Windows kann man Vulkan nutzen und für die PS4 irgendwann wahrscheinlich auch. Nintendo setzt bereits auf Vulkan und OpenGL. 

Natürlich wird es noch sehr lange dauern bis die Vormachtstellung von DirectX überwunden ist. Aber am Ende werden alle davon profitieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2017)

So funktioniert die Industrie nur leider nicht. Das ist schöne Ideologie. Am Ende geht es aber um das Geld verdienen. Deswegen werden weder Vulkan noch Linux je eine relevante Rolle spielen. Genauso wenig wie Offenheit. Der Trend geht eindeutig in die gegenteilige Richtung, die Systeme werden immer abgesperrter.

Doom läuft unter Windows übrigens genauso gut. Aber das ist für Linux eben auch die eine Ausnahme. Der Rest der Games läuft wie genannt bis zu 50 Prozent langsamer.


----------



## Batze (13. Februar 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> J
> 
> Ich habe hier mal 10 Minuten Doom 2016 Gameplay von meiner Liniux-Maschine:
> 
> ...



Doom ist da aber ein schlechtes, oder für Linux gerade ein gutes (Werbe)Beispiel, warum, ganz einfach, Doom/Quake usw. und die jeweilige ID Engine waren schon immer auf OpenGL Optimiert. Das jetzt als Beispiel zu nehmen ist sich die Rosine rauszupicken.


----------



## 1xok (13. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, er hat völlig Recht. Linux ist auf dem Desktop ziemlich tot. Sie haben es bisher nicht geschafft und aktuell stehen gerade große Veränderungen an, wo Mobilsysteme und Desktops immer stärker verschmelzen, was automatischen Datenaustausch zwischen den Systemen erfordert etc. Das können nur große Firmen leisten und da werden die üblichen Linux Distributoren weiter und weiter in den Hintergrund rücken.



Na ja, ich verzichte sehr gerne auf das "Verschmelzen" meiner Daten. Mal schauen, wie lange die Leute die Schnüffelei von Microsoft, Google und Co. noch cool finden.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Linux hat ja in erster Linie das Problem, das Firmen wie Ubuntu, Suse etc. immer nur halbherzig an die Sache rangehen. Halt immer den Standardkrams nehmen statt ein eigenständiges System auf dem Linux Kernel aufzubauen, dass dann auch wirklich mal rund läuft, weil es in sich geschlossen und nicht zusammengestückelt ist. Wie etwa Google das bei Android gemacht hat.



Kein PC läuft bei normalen Anwendern rund. Denke nur an das Geweine rund um das  Anniversary Update. Ich vermag nicht zu beurteilen, wo da im einzelnen die Probleme lagen. Aber ich vermute auch da Probleme vor dem Bildschirm. Nicht nur, aber auch. Warum soll eine komplexe Maschine wie ein PC immer rund laufen? Weil ich es will? Manche Leute sollen ihren PC ja sogar anbrüllen. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich gut, wie Ubuntu damals als die Revolution angekündigt wurde und wie enttäuscht ich war, als es erschien. Von den großen Ankündigungen ist NICHTS geblieben, weil sie eben auch nur Gnome, KDE, das X Window System usw. usf genutzt haben. Eben um ja die Linux und Open Source und Freiheitskämpfer nicht zu vergrätzen, denen größtmögliche Freiheit und das eigene Frickeln über alles geht. Was aber eben dafür sorgt, dass diese Systeme für normale Anwender praktisch unbrauchbar sind.



Ubuntu ist eine super Sache. Früher musste man Debian Unstable einsetzen, wenn man aktuelle Pakete brauchte. Bescheidenheit und das Wissen um die eigene Dummheit ist Trumpf. Die wenigsten Probleme, die ich in den letzten Jahren gehabt habe, waren Probelme des Betriebsystems. 

Und die von Dir genannten Firmen operieren vor allem im Servermarkt, wo Linux den größten Marktanteil von allen Systemen hat.  



> Aktuell gibt es auf dem Desktop Windows, Mac OS, Chrome und bald noch wahrscheinlich was neues von Google neben Linux. Selbst Chrome, das nichts weiter ist als ein Browser in dem Webanwendungen laufen hat inzwischen mehr Marktanteil als Linux, und dessen Anteil sinkt nach einem Hoch von beinahe "stolzen" 3 Prozent vor ca. vier Jahren immer weiter.



Und trotzdem explodiert die Zahl der portierten Games. Ich freue mich jetzt erstmal auf Hitman und DiRT Rally. In meiner Steam Linux-Bibliothek habe ich Games für Jahre. Dazu kommen Spiele wie Doom, die bestens unter Wine laufen. Spiele nach Linux zu portieren wird immer kostengünstiger werden, weil alles offen ist und alle konstruktiv zusammenarbeiten, es zumindest versuchen. Für die PS4, Windows (DX) und Apple wird es tendenziell immer teurer und aufwendiger. Die freien Systeme bietet einfach eine Basis für alle. Sie üben auch Druck aus, der einfach notwendig ist, damit die großen sich bewegen. Siehe z.B.:

Valve versenkte Microsoft: DirectX hatte keine Chance gegen OpenGL & Linux - CHIP


----------



## 1xok (13. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> So funktioniert die Industrie nur leider nicht. Das ist schöne Ideologie. Am Ende geht es aber um das Geld verdienen. Deswegen werden weder Vulkan noch Linux je eine relevante Rolle spielen. Genauso wenig wie Offenheit. Der Trend geht eindeutig in die gegenteilige Richtung, die Systeme werden immer abgesperrter.
> 
> Doom läuft unter Windows übrigens genauso gut. Aber das ist für Linux eben auch die eine Ausnahme. Der Rest der Games läuft wie genannt bis zu 50 Prozent langsamer.



Noch einmal: Es sind Portierungen von DirectX auf OpenGL. Auch die Ports von GNM(X) (Playstation) auf Windows DX und umgekehrt sind oft alles andere als gelungen. Und die haben dabei wesentlich größere Budgets. 

Mit Vulkan erreichst Du Windows 7, 8 und 10, sämtliche Androids, Nintendo Switch und alle übrigen Linux-Systeme. Warum sollte also jemand neue Projekte noch auf DirectX-Basis beginnen? Das ergibt überhaupt gar keinen Sinn. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn man Geld verdienen möchte. Natürlich dauert die Umstellung, aber sie wird kommen. Eine Sonderrolle nehmen die PS4 und Apple ein. Der PS4-Markt ist dafür groß genug. Apple hingegen wird als Gaming-Plattform hinten runter fallen. 

Auch Gaming-PCs wie wir sie nutzen sind letztlich nur eine Nische. In Zukunft läuft das alles auf mobilen Geräten und die laufen fast ausnahmslos unter Android, also Linux. Da hast Du nun mal OpenGL und Vulkan.


----------



## 1xok (13. Februar 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Doom ist da aber ein schlechtes, oder für Linux gerade ein gutes (Werbe)Beispiel, warum, ganz einfach, Doom/Quake usw. und die jeweilige ID Engine waren schon immer auf OpenGL Optimiert. Das jetzt als Beispiel zu nehmen ist sich die Rosine rauszupicken.



Das kann ich umgekehrt aber eben genauso behaupten. DirectX ist aufgrund des Microsoft Monopols so verbreitet, nicht weil es gut oder auch nur notwendig wäre. 

Im Übrigen: Doom wird von Bethesda vertrieben und die machen für Linux bekanntermaßen keinen Finger krumm. Trotzdem läuft es, einfach weil Vulkan Open Source und damit überall verfügbar ist.


----------



## 1xok (13. Februar 2017)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Klar kann man editieren.
> Einfach unten auf Alle Kommentare klicken, dann kommst du ins Forum...
> dort kannst du deinen Beitrag Editieren, und auch viele weitere Sachen machen, wie Bilder usw einfügen....und per auf Erweitert klicken, noch mehr...



Ja, meine Doofheit. Sorry.


----------



## Batze (14. Februar 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Na ja, ich verzichte sehr gerne auf das "Verschmelzen" meiner Daten. Mal schauen, wie lange die Leute die Schnüffelei von Microsoft, Google und Co. noch cool finden.


Und was hat Google, Fratzenbuch usw. jetzt nun mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun, ich sage es dir, nichts, rein gar nichts. Da verwechselst du wohl eine ganze Menge.



1xok schrieb:


> Noch einmal: Es sind Portierungen von DirectX auf OpenGL. Auch die Ports von GNM(X) (Playstation) auf Windows DX und umgekehrt sind oft alles andere als gelungen. Und die haben dabei wesentlich größere Budgets.
> 
> Mit Vulkan erreichst Du Windows 7, 8 und 10, sämtliche Androids, Nintendo Switch und alle übrigen Linux-Systeme. Warum sollte also jemand neue Projekte noch auf DirectX-Basis beginnen? Das ergibt überhaupt gar keinen Sinn. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn man Geld verdienen möchte. Natürlich dauert die Umstellung, aber sie wird kommen. Eine Sonderrolle nehmen die PS4 und Apple ein. Der PS4-Markt ist dafür groß genug. Apple hingegen wird als Gaming-Plattform hinten runter fallen.
> 
> Auch Gaming-PCs wie wir sie nutzen sind letztlich nur eine Nische. In Zukunft läuft das alles auf mobilen Geräten und die laufen fast ausnahmslos unter Android, also Linux. Da hast Du nun mal OpenGL und Vulkan.





1xok schrieb:


> Das kann ich umgekehrt aber eben genauso behaupten. DirectX ist aufgrund des Microsoft Monopols so verbreitet, nicht weil es gut oder auch nur notwendig wäre.
> 
> Im Übrigen: Doom wird von Bethesda vertrieben und die machen für Linux bekanntermaßen keinen Finger krumm. Trotzdem läuft es, einfach weil Vulkan Open Source und damit überall verfügbar ist.



Komisch, das sagt man schon seit 20 Jahren, geändert hat es rein gar nichts, und es wird sich auch nichts ändern. Faktum ist, Linux spielt auf dem Desktop keine Rolle, und schuld daran sind sie ganz allein selbst.
Das Linux Freaks wie wohl auch du da immer was anderes behaupten, obwohl die nackten Zahlen seit Jahren genau das Gegenteil beweisen, will einfach nicht in die Linux Köpfe rein.
Linux bringt auf dem Desktop einfach keinen Mehrwert. Zu Zeiten von Win 98 sah das mal anders aus, da konnte man mit ein mehr Sicherheit Punkten. Die Zeiten sind aber schon lange vorbei und die Community rund um Linux hat es versäumt da entscheidende Punkte zu setzen. Weil es nicht interessiert hat. Das nachsehen kam über die laufenden Jahre.
Ein Windows 7-10 steht in der Sicherheit da in nichts Hinterher, im Gegenteil.
Hier mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung aus 2015, und mittlerweile hat Windows auch da vieles geschlossen. 
Linux hat schon lange das verloren wofür es mal vor über 10-15 Jahren Stand. Das ist alles Geschichte.
Es gibt nicht einen einzigen Grund im Home/Privat Sektor Linux zu betreiben.
Und auch im Serverbetrieb hat es auch da nur einen einzigen Vorteil, es ist Kostenlos.
Wenn Linux nicht Kostenlos wäre, wäre es auch schon da vollkommen vom Markt verschwunden. Nur die Nerds halten es noch am laufen, und genau da liegt auch das Problem. Wenn da mal ein richtiger Marketing Manager das sagen hätte, dann würde Linux Explodieren können, aber es interessiert eben da niemanden. Die wollen einfach nur frickeln und an der Uni was zu basteln haben. Sobald die ganzen angehenden Informatiker ihren Abschluss haben, kümmern die sich um Ihre Karriere, das heißt Geld verdienen und weg von Linux. So ist nun einmal die Realität.


----------



## 1xok (15. Februar 2017)

Hallo Batze,

der prozentuale Anteile auf dem Desktop ist in 20 Jahren zwar nur leicht von 1% auf 2% gestiegen, aber natürlich ist heute die Gesamtnutzerzahl erheblich höher. Wenn von den 125 Millionen Spielern auf Steam auch nur 0,8% Prozent unter Linux spielen, dann sind das immer noch eine Million Spieler. Das ist das, was die Publisher am Ende interessiert. Natürlich kann kein Publisher davon leben, aber es ist für viele bereits ein netter Nebenverdienst. Davon zeugen 3000  Spiele für Linux. Darunter so viele Toptitel, dass ich aufgehört habe zu zählen. In der Nische funktioniert Linux sehr gut, weil Du mit wesentlich geringeren Mitteln entwickeln kannst und trotzdem alles selber in der Hand hast. 

Und was Linux und Server anbelangt: Ich glaube wir sind jetzt so bei 90% Marktanteil alleine bei den aktiven Webservern. Selbst Microsoft betreibt Teile seiner Cloud inzwischen auf Linux-Servern. Microsoft portiert seinen SQL-Server nach Linux. Microsoft ist inzwischen sogar Platinum-Member in der Linux-Foundation. Zu guter Letzt wird der Windows-Code selbst in einem großen Git-Repository verwaltet. Microsoft verwendet dafür nicht etwa seine eigenen Tools, sondern das ursprünglich von Linus Torvalds entwickelte Git, das auch zur Verwaltung des Linux-Kerns zum Einsatz kommt. Das hat der Codequalität von Windows sicherlich nicht geschadet. 

Konzerne ungleich Microsoft betreiben ihre Cloud-Dienste sowieso auf Linux-Servern. Egal ob das nun Google, Amazon oder Facebook ist. Auch Sonys Netzwerk basiert auf Linux-Servern. Von Valve müssen wir erst gar nicht sprechen. Es ist einfach günstiger. Aber nicht, weil Linux nichts kostet, sondern weil es für den Einsatzzweck einfach wesentlich besser skaliert. Deshalb dominiert Linux den Servermarkt. Es ist für die meisten Szenarien einfach besser geeignet, weil besser anpassbar. Als monolithisches System kann es zudem eine sehr gute Performance erreichen. Da sind immer noch ein paar Prozent mehr möglich als bei einem Hybridkernel. Zumindest in der Theorie aber wohl auch in der Praxis. Die Offenheit des Systems tut ihr Übriges. Unternehmen wie Facebook passen ihre Systeme genau an ihre Bedürfnisse an und machen teilweise wilde Dinge, um die riesigen Datenvolumen verarbeiten zu können. Das wäre so mit Windows schlicht nicht möglich, weil man den Quellcode dafür nun einmal nicht hat.   

Was Du über Frickeln und die Uni schreibst ist niedlich, hat aber mit Realität schon seit 10 Jahren nichts mehr zu tun. Da stehen jetzt Milliarden-Dollar Konzerne dahinter, inklusive Microsoft. Da ändern wir zwei beide gar nichts mehr dran und alte Linux-Nutzer wie ich schwimmen einfach mit. Natürlich wird Linux Windows auf dem Desktop nie den Rang ablaufen. Aber ein System, das ansonsten derart weit verbreitet ist, wird natürlich auch immer ein paar Desktop-Nutzer haben. Ich arbeite viel mit Linux-Servern. Also brauche ich auch Linux auf dem Desktop. Ist für mich einfach wesentlich einfacher, da alle Tools gleich vorhanden sind. Und natürlich will auch ich zwischendurch mal spielen.  Dank dem Engagement von Valve geht das jetzt auch. Und wer weiß, wo das noch hinführt?

In den 90ern haben viele über Linux geschmunzelt und Microsoft hat geklagt. Heute ist die Situation eine völlig andere. Ich will Linux nicht überhöhen. Es hat sicherlich auch seine Schwächen. Aber wegzudenken ist es heute absolut nicht mehr. Vielleicht wird es irgendwann mal durch etwas anderes ersetzt. Aber hier und jetzt ist es mindesten so wichtig wie Windows, wenn auch in anderen Bereichen.

Noch ein Wort zu der Fehlerstatistik: Bedenke, dass Linux ein offenes System ist. Nach Fehlern kann dort also jeder suchen und zwar direkt im Quellcode. Windows dagegen ist nur für die Entwickler von Microsoft einsehbar.  Das Wichtigste aber ist: Gefundene Fehler werden unter Linux-Distributionen wie Ubuntu sehr schnell geschlossen und sind oft schon nach wenigen Stunden verteilt. Vergleiche das mal mit den Windows-Update-Prozessen. Die sind demgegenüber doch eher mangelhaft. So katastrophal wie bei Android sind zugegebenermaßen nicht. Das macht Microsoft mit seinem WindowsPhone deutlich besser.  Paradoxerweise hat sich das nie durchgesetzt. Ich nutze es trotzdem weiterhin. Und das als Linux-Nutzer.


----------



## Spiritogre (15. Februar 2017)

Du redest dir deine Statistiken auch ganz schön schön. Wie ich bereits anführte sinkt der Marktanteil von Linux wieder, der war nämlich beinahe mal auf 3 Prozent, inzwischen wieder nur bei 2. Im Vergleich dazu, der Anteil von Mac OS steigt regelmäßig und liegt inzwischen bei knapp über 5 Prozent. 

Und deine Angaben zu den Servern sind ein Wunschtraum haben aber nichts mit der Realität zu tun: 
https://community.spiceworks.com/networking/articles/2462-server-virtualization-and-os-trends (Dabei geht es um VMs die auf Servern laufen, der Anteil von Microsoft ist hier sehr mächtig)

Oder hier: https://w3techs.com/technologies/overview/operating_system/all da liegt Windows bei 33,5 Prozent und Unix (Unix insgesamt, nicht Linux) bei 66,5 Prozent. Die Tendenz vom Linux Server weg ist also auch klar erkennbar. 


Hier noch mal ein paar schöne und aktuelle Vergleichtests wo man sieht, wie schlecht die Performance von Linux im Vergleich zu Windows ist:

https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=pascal-win10-linux&num=1
Linux versus Windows 10: Spiele geprüft mit dem Tuxedo XC1506

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts gegen Linux und ich hätte auch nichts gegen eine Alternative zu Windows. ABER, es muss nicht Linux sein, sondern kann auch irgendwas anderes sein, dass Versteifen auf Linux führt meiner Meinung nach in eine Sackgasse. Und gerade Open Source hat elementare Nachteile in Bereichen wie Support und Zuverlässigkeit aber sogar Sicherheit, weil keiner Verantwortlich ist (jeder kann aber niemand muss). Das Sytem der offenen Linuxe und der herkömmlichen Distributionen mit Standard OSS Aufsätzen ist gescheitert, das ist keine Frage, das ist eine Realität. Wenn Linux irgendwann mal auf dem Desktop Erfolg haben möchte, dann muss da ein Großkonzern kommen, der den Kern nimmt aber alles andere an modernen Nutzerbedürfnissen angepasst neu macht, aus einem Guß und kein Stückelwerk, also letztlich wie Android nur für Desktop.


----------



## 1xok (15. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du redest dir deine Statistiken auch ganz schön schön. Wie ich bereits anführte sinkt der Marktanteil von Linux wieder, der war nämlich beinahe mal auf 3 Prozent, inzwischen wieder nur bei 2. Im Vergleich dazu, der Anteil von Mac OS steigt regelmäßig und liegt inzwischen bei knapp über 5 Prozent.



Das ist mir eigentlich egal. Heute streamt Feral "Hitman", das morgen für Linux erscheint und eben nicht für den Mac:

https://www.twitch.tv/feralinteractive

Da bin ich doch sehr froh Linux-Gamer zu sein. Zumal Deus Ex, TW: Warhammer und DiRT Rally ebenfalls für den Mac auf sich warten lassen. Warten wir mal ab wie lange die Mac-Gamer Apples Metal-API-Offensive mitgehen. Und was soll ich jetzt Deiner Meinung nach tun? Auf den Mac wechseln, um noch weniger Spiele als unter Linux zu haben? 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und deine Angaben zu den Servern sind ein Wunschtraum haben aber nichts mit der Realität zu tun:
> https://community.spiceworks.com/networking/articles/2462-server-virtualization-and-os-trends (Dabei geht es um VMs die auf Servern laufen, der Anteil von Microsoft ist hier sehr mächtig)



Die Realität ist, dass das eine Firma mit einem Windows-only Produkt ist. Warum soll es mich jetzt wundern, dass deren Kunden Windows einsetzen?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oder hier: https://w3techs.com/technologies/overview/operating_system/all da liegt Windows bei 33,5 Prozent und Unix (Unix insgesamt, nicht Linux) bei 66,5 Prozent. Die Tendenz vom Linux Server weg ist also auch klar erkennbar.



Problem ist nur, dass das alles keine aktiven Seiten sind. Du installierst einen Windows-Server und der bringt einen Webserver mit einer Startseite mit. Und schon hast Du eine weitere Microsoft-Server-Seite. 
An aktiven Seiten kommt Windows nicht einmal mehr auf 10%:
https://news.netcraft.com/archives/2017/01/12/january-2017-web-server-survey.html 


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hier noch mal ein paar schöne und aktuelle Vergleichtests wo man sieht, wie schlecht die Performance von Linux im Vergleich zu Windows ist:



Dafür brauchst Du gar kein Linux. Du könntest die Spiele auch einfach unter Windows mit OpenGL laufen lassen oder unter MacOS oder unter FreeBSD. Dann hättest Du die selben Performance-Einbußen, da nun mal der OpenGL-Port dafür verantwortlich ist und nicht das Betriebssystem.  Das ist daher ein Muster ohne Wert. Aus rein praktischen Erwägungen, habe die Spielezeitschriften natürlich vollkommen recht. Trotzdem muss man auf die Hintergründe hinweisen. Je besser ein Spiel für OpenGL oder jetzt eben Vulkan optimiert ist, desto geringer ist der Unterschied. Bei Doom beispielsweise ist er faktisch Null wie ich hier schon einmal schrieb. Und spätestens Doom widerlegt damit die These, dass grafisch aufwendige Spiele unter Linux von vorneherein langsamer laufen müssen. Müssen sie nicht.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts gegen Linux und ich hätte auch nichts gegen eine Alternative zu Windows. ABER, es muss nicht Linux sein, sondern kann auch irgendwas anderes sein, dass Versteifen auf Linux führt meiner Meinung nach in eine Sackgasse.



Musst Du mir nicht mir sagen, sondern Amazon, Google, Facebook, Valve und all den anderen. Google entwickelt zur Zeit ein eigenes Betriebssystem für ihre Android-Plattform. Aber bis das reif für die Produktion ist, werden sie wohl auch in diesem Segment weiter auf Linux setzen. Wie gesagt, da musst Du Dich bei Google, Amazon und Co beschweren. Die Kontaktdaten findest Du im Netz. Schreib ihnen doch mal eine Mail, damit sie mitbekommen, dass Du kein Linux willst. In der Zwischenzeit nutz doch einfach Bing als Suchmaschine. 

Sorry, war natürlich nur Spaß. Aber ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, was Du willst. Du musst ja Linux selber nicht nutzen. Nur anderen sollte das schon gestattet sein. Oder? 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und gerade Open Source hat elementare Nachteile in Bereichen wie Support und Zuverlässigkeit aber sogar Sicherheit, weil keiner Verantwortlich ist (jeder kann aber niemand muss). Das Sytem der offenen Linuxe und der herkömmlichen Distributionen mit Standard OSS Aufsätzen ist gescheitert, das ist keine Frage, das ist eine Realität. Wenn Linux irgendwann mal auf dem Desktop Erfolg haben möchte, dann muss da ein Großkonzern kommen, der den Kern nimmt aber alles andere an modernen Nutzerbedürfnissen angepasst neu macht, aus einem Guß und kein Stückelwerk, also letztlich wie Android nur für Desktop.



Du schmeißt da sehr viel durcheinander. Windows hat beim Thema Sicherheit dazu gelernt. Aber Linux deshalb pauschal als unsicher zu bewerten ist lächerlich. Entscheidend ist wie schnell Patches für Sicherheitslücken ausgerollt werden. Wenn ich da immer bis zum "Patchday" warten muss, ist das nicht optimal.  Und nicht jeder will ein System aus "einem Guss". Ich stelle mir mein System selbst zusammen. Von Ubuntu will ich die aktuellen Pakete und die leichte Wartbarkeit und Bedienung, aber diese Unity-Benutzeroberfläche kann mir komplett gestohlen bleiben. Die finde ich furchtbar. Und das ist auch ein wichtiger Grund, aus dem ich niemals längerfristig Windows nutzen könnte. Einfach, weil ich die Bedienoberfläche nicht wirklich mag. Bei Apple dasselbe. Was andere schön und nützlich finden, ist ein ganz anderes Kapitel. Wenn jemand gerne mit Windows arbeitet, super! Nur ich bevorzuge halt einfach einen anderen Desktop und Linux gibt mir die Möglichkeit, den Desktop zu nutzen, den ICH will. Wer diese Freiheit nicht braucht, braucht sie eben nicht. Kein Problem.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Februar 2017)

Windows Server hat keinen Webserver nach der Installation aktiv. Den muss man, genau wie bei Linux, explizit aktivieren.

Und das macht man nur, wenn man auch die Funktionalität des Webservers benötigt.


----------



## Spiritogre (16. Februar 2017)

Es hilft ja auch alles Lamentieren nichts. Linux ist auf dem Desktop am Aussterben. Das wird nicht aufzuhalten sein. Da kann man noch so viel diskutieren und gute (als auch weniger gute) Gründe pro Linux anführen. Die Zeiten ändern sich nun einmal und Systeme werden leistungsfähiger und immer einfacher. Da kommt Linux (eigentlich Unix) als Relikt aus der Großrechnerzeit immer mehr ins Trudeln, weil es eben zu viel Ballast mit sich rumschleppt, der auf Endanwendersystemen nichts zu suchen hat.

 Der Trend geht zu - so einfach wie möglich - einstecken und/oder anschalten und es läuft von alleine, siehe Android und iOS. 

Und wenn man selbst was einstellen muss, dann muss das System erkennen, ob das sinnvoll und machbar ist. Ein einfaches Beispielt: Portfreigaben. Früher musste man Anleitungen wälzen und dann manuell alles einstellen, heute ploppt automatisch eine Meldung auf Software X / Hardware Y benötigt Port Z, wollen sie den Port freigeben ja / nein. Ähnliches in den BIOSen im PC oder Router, früher musste man teilw. die Steckkarten manuell eingeben oder gar wieviel Volt die CPU braucht, da reichte dann ein falscher Klick und man hat sich den Rechner u.U. gebraten. Heute geht das alles vollautomatisch bzw. sind da auch entsprechende Schutzmechanismen eingebaut, wenn man doch selbst was ändert.


----------



## 1xok (16. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es hilft ja auch alles Lamentieren nichts. Linux ist auf dem Desktop am Aussterben. Das wird nicht aufzuhalten sein. Da kann man noch so viel diskutieren und gute (als auch weniger gute) Gründe pro Linux anführen. Die Zeiten ändern sich nun einmal und Systeme werden leistungsfähiger und immer einfacher. Da kommt Linux (eigentlich Unix) als Relikt aus der Großrechnerzeit immer mehr ins Trudeln, weil es eben zu viel Ballast mit sich rumschleppt, der auf Endanwendersystemen nichts zu suchen hat.



Was auf meinem System etwas zu suchen hat, entscheide ich immer noch selbst. Und das ist im Zweifelsfall so wenig wie möglich. Wenn ich sehe, was viele Leute für einen obskuren Kram auf ihren Windowssystemen betreiben. Mein System ist da doch eher schlank. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Trend geht zu - so einfach wie möglich - einstecken und/oder anschalten und es läuft von alleine, siehe Android und iOS.



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass  Android einen Linux-Kernel hat. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und wenn man selbst was einstellen muss, dann muss das System erkennen, ob das sinnvoll und machbar ist. Ein einfaches Beispielt: Portfreigaben. Früher musste man Anleitungen wälzen und dann manuell alles einstellen, heute ploppt automatisch eine Meldung auf Software X / Hardware Y benötigt Port Z, wollen sie den Port freigeben ja / nein. Ähnliches in den BIOSen im PC oder Router, früher musste man teilw. die Steckkarten manuell eingeben oder gar wieviel Volt die CPU braucht, da reichte dann ein falscher Klick und man hat sich den Rechner u.U. gebraten. Heute geht das alles vollautomatisch bzw. sind da auch entsprechende Schutzmechanismen eingebaut, wenn man doch selbst was ändert.



Verstehe nicht, was eine Portfreigaben mit unserem Thema zu tun hat. Bei mir ploppt überhaupt nichts auf. Das hätte mir noch gefehlt, dass ich jeden einzelnen Port freigeben muss. Alles was reinkommt filtert mein Router und raus darf alles. Auf meinem PC läuft auch überhaupt keine Firewall. Brauche ich dort ganz einfach nicht. Glaube mir, der typische Linux-Desktop ist sehr viel einfacherer gestrickt als so manche Windows-Installation, wo die Leute Firewalls, Virenfilter und sonstiges Schlangenöl drauf betreiben, damit sie sich "sicher" fühlen. Das bringt am Ende gar nichts. Schadet tendenziell sogar eher. Besonders wenn mal wieder irgendeine "Sicherheitssoftware" TLS-Verbindungen "sichert". Aber ich kann verstehen, dass die Leute ein mieses Gefühl bekommen, wenn Microsoft mal wieder Patches auf die lange Bank schiebt. Dann versuchen sie halt sich irgendwie zu schützen. Meistens unter Anwendung ihres Halbwissens. Eine schöne einfachere Ubuntu-Installation wäre da für so manchen wesentlich besser. Aber jeder wie er mag.     

Mein Gott, lass uns aufhören. Hitman ist heute für Linux erschienen. 

Euch allen noch viel Spaß. Denn das ist doch am Ende das Wichtigste beim Gaming. Egal auf welchem System.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. Februar 2017)

@1xok

Klar ist mir klar das Android einen Linux Kern verwendet, aber das ist ja genau das was ich die ganze Zeit sage. Ein System kann eine moderne und gute Alternative sein, wenn sich jemand hinsetzt und selbst oder auf dem reinen Kern etwas entwickelt, mit Blick auf den User. So wie Google es eben bei Android getan hat und Apple bei Mac OS X (das basiert ja auf FreeBSD). Nur merkt man halt weder bei Android noch Mac OS irgendwas davon, dass da was unixoides ganz weit unten im System werkelt. 

Die GNU Linuxe hingegen sind Stückwerk aus einzelnen Open Source Projekten die dann mal so, mal so zusammengestückelt wurden, also Linux Kernel + X Window + Gnome etc. oder Linux Kern + Wayland + KDE oder in beliebiger anderer Kombination mit x weiteren Systemen und Desktops. Das ist halt nicht aus einem Guss. Entsprechend ist das alles Kraut und Rüben weil ein KOffice unter Gnome halt mit einmal wie ein Fremdkörper aussieht. 

Und alle diese Distributionen, egal welche Desktop am Ende, verhalten sich recht ähnlich. Man merkt ihnen an allen Ecken und Enden an, wo sie herkommen. Und spätestens wenn mal irgendwas nicht funktioniert muss man auch noch in ein Terminal, weil man eben das X Window, wenn es mal wieder abkackt (oder den Monitor plötzlich nicht mehr richtig erkennt etc.) nicht mal eben in Gnome über ein paar Einstellmenüs reparieren kann. 


Das mit den Portfreigaben und manuellen Einstellungen von Steckkarten etc. war ein historisches Beispiel. Daran wollte ich aufzeigen wie es früher war und wie viel einfacher und sicherer es heute bei diesen Dingen ist. Das muss man analog zu modernen Desktops sehen.


----------



## 1xok (18. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Klar ist mir klar das Android einen Linux Kern verwendet, aber das ist ja genau das was ich die ganze Zeit sage. Ein System kann eine moderne und gute Alternative sein, wenn sich jemand hinsetzt und selbst oder auf dem reinen Kern etwas entwickelt, mit Blick auf den User. So wie Google es eben bei Android getan hat und Apple bei Mac OS X (das basiert ja auf FreeBSD). Nur merkt man halt weder bei Android noch Mac OS irgendwas davon, dass da was unixoides ganz weit unten im System werkelt.



Das ist aber nicht unbedingt überall so gewünscht. Leute wie ich nutzen Linux u.a. ja gerade wegen seiner Shell. Microsoft hat mit dem Annerversy-Update ein rudimentäres Ubuntu-Subsystem in Windows integriert, um seinen Nutzern genau diese Shell und darauf basierende Werkzeuge zur Verfügung zu stellen. Was musste man vorher unter Windows für Klimmzüge machen, um dort eine POSIX konforme Shell zu haben. Das ist nun mal eine Industriestandard, den Du als professioneller Computerarbeiter brauchst. Aber auch privat kannst Du damit sehr viel machen. Mich freut es für die Windows-Nutzer, dass auch sie nun diese Möglichkeit haben. Und ich werde mir genau deswegen Windows 10 in einer VMWare ansehen. Ich brauche diese Shell für ein Minecraft-Projekt und die Windows-Nutzer, die vielleicht daran teilnehmen möchten. Unixoid ist definitiv kein Nachteil. Du gewinnst dadurch viele neue Möglichkeiten



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die GNU Linuxe hingegen sind Stückwerk aus einzelnen Open Source Projekten die dann mal so, mal so zusammengestückelt wurden, also Linux Kernel + X Window + Gnome etc. oder Linux Kern + Wayland + KDE oder in beliebiger anderer Kombination mit x weiteren Systemen und Desktops. Das ist halt nicht aus einem Guss. Entsprechend ist das alles Kraut und Rüben weil ein KOffice unter Gnome halt mit einmal wie ein Fremdkörper aussieht.



Das war mal so. Inzwischen nutzen fast alle gängigen Programme das Theme des jeweiligen Fenstermanagers. Und das sieht dann natürlich aus wie aus einem Guss. Ich kann einen Desktop ähnlich wie Windows haben oder ein Look&Feel wie MacOS. Oder meinen ganz eigenen Stil. Ganz wie ich will. Und es sieht alles ziemlich cool aus. Das wollte ich auf keinen Fall missen. Manchmal nutze ich z.B. eine Funktion, wo ich die Transparenz der Fenster mit dem ALT+Mausrad verändern kann. Ist manchmal sehr hilfreich, wenn man halb-transparent Shells über dem Game einblenden will, um zu sehen was z.B. das RCON von Minecraft gerade mach bzw. da Programme zu starten deren Ausgabe man dann nebenbei verfolgen kann ohne aus dem Spiel raus zu müssen. Das selbe mit Twitch-Clients wie Chatty. Das sind halt so Sonderwünsche, die Du unter Linux mit wenigen Mausklicks umsetzen kannst. Unter Windows habe ich da immer den Eindruck gegen eine Wand zu arbeiten, wenn ich irgendwas am Look&Feel des Systems ändern will. Vielleicht bin ich im Umgang damit aber einfach zu unerfahren. Aber ist es nicht so, dass da viele Funktionen nur über Änderung der Registry verfügbar sind? Einfach ist in Windows eigentlich nur das, was von Microsoft vorgegeben ist. Will man etwas anderes, muss man da schon ziemlich herumtüfteln. So zumindest meine bisherigen Erfahrungen. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und alle diese Distributionen, egal welche Desktop am Ende, verhalten sich recht ähnlich. Man merkt ihnen an allen Ecken und Enden an, wo sie herkommen. Und spätestens wenn mal irgendwas nicht funktioniert muss man auch noch in ein Terminal, weil man eben das X Window, wenn es mal wieder abkackt (oder den Monitor plötzlich nicht mehr richtig erkennt etc.) nicht mal eben in Gnome über ein paar Einstellmenüs reparieren kann.



Ich weiß nicht, aus welchem Jahrhundert Deine Linux-Erfahrungen stammen oder wie kaputt das System war, das Du Dir zuletzt angesehen hast, aber da kackt im Normalfall überhaupt nichts ab. Natürlich kann es mal ein Problem mit dem Grafikkartentreiber geben. Das ist aber die absolute Ausnahme. Der Nvidia-Treiber hatte jüngst zum Beispiel ein Problem mit HotPlug-Bildschirmen. Also wenn ein Bildschirm im laufenden Betrieb dazu kommt. Ebenso gab es mal wieder Probleme mit dem Schlafzustand. In der Praxis spielt das kaum eine Rolle und den proprietären Nvidia-Treiber  nutzt man eigentlich auch nur, wenn man Gamer ist.   

Und genau dabei gibt es tatsächlich große Abweichungen wie ich gestern bei Hitman wieder feststellen durfte, wo ich mit der 30 FPS Grenze zu kämpfen hatte. Die Grafikoptionen bekomme ich schon noch sinnvoll angepasst, aber natürlich ist es unter Windows schöner, wo ich mit einer GTX 970, einem aktuellen i7 und 16GB RAM einfach alles auf Maximum stellen und das Spiel sofort genießen kann.  Da ist man durch die Linux-Ports schon reichlich limitiert und fragt sich irgendwo natürlich schon: Wozu habe ich den ganzen Krempel, wenn die Spiele unter meinem System nur eingeschränkt davon profitieren?  

Aber was das normale Arbeiten anbelangt: Da gibt es zwischen Linux und Windows schon lange keinen Unterschied mehr. Was man da besser findet ist eine reine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und über den kann man nicht streiten. Ich persönlich arbeite lieber mit einem System, das ich in allen Bereichen anpassen kann und dessen Aussehen ich soweit wie möglich selbst bestimme. Aber wie gesagt: Das ist eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben. Lohnt nicht, darüber zu streiten. Zum Glück haben wir die Wahl.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Februar 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht unbedingt überall so gewünscht.


Genau, aber solange bleibt Linux in seiner Nerd Nische, solange auf solche Mini-Minderheiten gehört wird und die den Ton bei der Linux Entwicklung angeben,



> ... den Du als professioneller Computerarbeiter brauchst.


Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Anwender sind KEINE ITler und interessieren sich nicht dafür. 



> Aber auch privat kannst Du damit sehr viel machen.


Kannst du, haben nur 99 Prozent der Nutzer gar keinen Bock drauf. Die Zeit von MS DOS ist eben seit über 20 Jahren vorbei. 



> Das war mal so. Inzwischen nutzen fast alle gängigen Programme das Theme des jeweiligen Fenstermanagers.


Betonung liegt auf fast. 



> Unter Windows habe ich da immer den Eindruck gegen eine Wand zu arbeiten, wenn ich irgendwas am Look&Feel des Systems ändern will.


Dafür gibt es Themes Manager, also externe Software. Damit holt man sich aber genau die gleichen Probleme an Bord, wenn eine Anwendung mit sowas mal nicht kompatibel ist.



> Aber ist es nicht so, dass da viele Funktionen nur über Änderung der Registry verfügbar sind?


Nein, denn im Zweifel gibt es für alles kleine externe Tools die das regeln. KEIN Anwender muss an der Registry rumfummeln.



> Einfach ist in Windows eigentlich nur das, was von Microsoft vorgegeben ist.


Was immer mehr ist und deswegen zum Leidwesen vieler Softwarefirmen deren Software inzwischen obsolet gemacht hat. Früher waren zum Beispiel bei Powerandwender Partitions-Manager sehr populär, sind heute obsolet, weil Windows seit einigen Jahren das selbst ganz bequem mit allen notwendigen Funktionen in der grafischen Nutzerfläche im System anbietet. 
Und wie gesagt, für alles andere gibt es im Zweifel externe Software.



> Will man etwas anderes, muss man da schon ziemlich herumtüfteln. So zumindest meine bisherigen Erfahrungen.


Tüfteln vielleicht, aber man kann eben alles ganz bequem in einer GUI erledigen mit ein paar Klicks, sobald man eben rausgefunden hat wie. Bei Linux muss man sich teils tagelang durch Foren udn englischsprachige Manpages wühlen und dann in eine Textshell, wie halt bei PCs wie vor 20 Jahren. Computer wie Mac oder Amiga hatten schon vor über 30 Jahren grafische Oberflächen, wo niemand in eine Shell musste. 



> Ich weiß nicht, aus welchem Jahrhundert Deine Linux-Erfahrungen stammen oder wie kaputt das System war, das Du Dir zuletzt angesehen hast, aber da kackt im Normalfall überhaupt nichts ab. Natürlich kann es mal ein Problem mit dem Grafikkartentreiber geben. Das ist aber die absolute Ausnahme.


Ich probiere Linux alle paar Jahre wieder, inzwischen nicht mehr so häufig wie früher da immer irrelevanter und uninteressanter. Meist Open Suse oder Ubuntu mit Unity. Es gab IMMER irgendwelchen Trouble. Meist tatsächlich die Grafik aber auch spezielle Hardware wie DVB-T Sticks, WLAN Sticks oder gar Soundausgabe machen Ärger, z.B. insbesondere Surround. FN Tasten bei Notebooks gehen nicht, Energiesparmodus geht nicht, mehrere Monitore mit verschiedenen Auflösungen zicken rum usw. usf. 

Oder anders ausgedrückt, ich bin genug "Poweruser", dass ich viel am System selbst einstelle. Bei Linux muss ich dazu immer noch in die Shell. Und da habe ich keinen Bock drauf.



> Da ist man durch die Linux-Ports schon reichlich limitiert und fragt sich irgendwo natürlich schon: Wozu habe ich den ganzen Krempel, wenn die Spiele unter meinem System nur eingeschränkt davon profitieren?


Plötzliche Einsicht? ^^



> Aber was das normale Arbeiten anbelangt: Da gibt es zwischen Linux und Windows schon lange keinen Unterschied mehr.


Außer eben, dass unter Linux die Anwendungen fehlen. Von daher, doch, der Unterschied ist gewaltig.



> Was man da besser findet ist eine reine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks ...


Eben nicht nur. Vor allem ist er eine Frage des Anspruchs! 



> Ich persönlich arbeite lieber mit einem System, das ich in allen Bereichen anpassen kann und dessen Aussehen ich soweit wie möglich selbst bestimme. Aber wie gesagt: Das ist eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben. Lohnt nicht, darüber zu streiten. Zum Glück haben wir die Wahl.


Die meisten Menschen wollen sich genau Null mit dem System beschäftigen und stellen sich maximal noch einen anderne Wallpaper ein. Der Rest muss einfach funktionieren, damit ihre Anwendungen drauf laufen. Und genau das alles bietet Mac OS X in Perfektion, allerdings bezahlt man dies mit erheblichen Mehrkosten und Einschränkungen bei den Möglichkeiten. Windows liegt da irgendwo in der Mitte zwisch Mac OS und Linux und ist deswegen der ideale Kompromiss für 95 Prozent der Computernutzer.


----------



## 1xok (18. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich probiere Linux alle paar Jahre wieder, inzwischen nicht mehr so häufig wie früher da immer irrelevanter und uninteressanter. Meist Open Suse oder Ubuntu mit Unity. Es gab IMMER irgendwelchen Trouble. Meist tatsächlich die Grafik aber auch spezielle Hardware wie DVB-T Sticks, WLAN Sticks oder gar Soundausgabe machen Ärger, z.B. insbesondere Surround. FN Tasten bei Notebooks gehen nicht, Energiesparmodus geht nicht, mehrere Monitore mit verschiedenen Auflösungen zicken rum usw. usf.



Klar, kann passieren. Wenn ich mir aber Deine Hardware ansehe, hättest Du mit der die letzten Jahre sowieso nur sehr begrenzten Spaß beim Gaming unter Linux gehabt. Man braucht für Linux eben auch einfach die passende Hardware. Das ist sicherlich kein Vorteil. Allerdings, wenn man das im Vorhinein weiß, dann kann man sich ja Hardware kaufen, die gut von Linux unterstützt wird. Ist halt eine Frage der Prioritäten. Wenn man natürlich die Hardware schon besitzt oder eine ganz bestimmte Komponente haben möchte, die nun mal nur von Windows unterstützt wird, dann hat man mit dem Hardwarekauf auch gleich die Entscheidung für Windows getroffen. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oder anders ausgedrückt, ich bin genug "Poweruser", dass ich viel am System selbst einstelle. Bei Linux muss ich dazu immer noch in die Shell. Und da habe ich keinen Bock drauf.



Auch unter Windows hast Du die Power-Shell. Du kannst nicht immer alles klicken. Im Zweifelsfall kopiere ich lieber einen Shell-Befehl in die Zwischenablage  als minutenlang durch irgendwelche Menüs zu irren. Ich will vor allem mein Problem lösen. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Plötzliche Einsicht? ^^



Dass die Linux-Ports den Originalen nicht das Wasser reichen können, stand nie außer Frage. Das ist mir bewusst. Aber meine Lösungsstrategie dafür ist sicherlich nicht, jetzt mein System auf Windows umzurüsten. Schließlich nutze ich mein System nicht nur zum Spielen. Eher würde ich auf den Kauf teurer Grafikkarten verzichten, wenn ich mit diesen unter Linux eben nichts anfangen kann. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Außer eben, dass unter Linux die Anwendungen fehlen. Von daher, doch, der Unterschied ist gewaltig.



Das sehe ich ein wenig anders. Heute nutzen wir alle doch sehr viele freie Programme. Manchmal weil sie besser, manchmal weil sie kostenlos sind ohne gravierende Einschränkungen zu haben. Viele Leute nutzen daher Gimp oder DarkTable anstatt die teuren Alternativen Photoshop und Lightroom. Oder LibreOffice anstatt MS Office. Firefox und Thunderbird sind bei den meisten sowieso installiert. Alles Programme, die ich natürlich auch unter Windows und Mac bekomme, aber halt nicht so einfach. Alles muss man immer Downloaden und dann manuell installieren. Und dann schreien die Programme nach Updates. Manche Programme, wie DarkTable, werden zudem explizit für Linux entwickelt. Windows wird offiziell von den Entwicklern nicht unterstützt. 

Natürlich kann man sich auch unter Windows durch Helferlein das Leben einfacher machen. Aber besonders benutzerfreundlich finde ich das alles nicht. Gerade freie Software integriert sich unter Windows einfach nicht so gut ins System. Da hab ich es unter Linux wesentlich einfacher. Wenn man bevorzugt mit freier Software arbeitet, ist ein Linux-Desktop deutlich anwenderfreundlicher als Windows. Linux ist von Kopf bis Fuß auf die Benutzung freier Software ausgelegt.


----------



## brazzjazz (4. Mai 2017)

Sehr schöner Artikel; vielen Dank dafür.


----------

